# Certain Concentrates



## Jebula999 (24/1/16)

Sup Vapes,

Wondering who has stock of the following concentrates?

I see Valley Vapour and SkyBlue are out. Any other vendors i could possibly get from?

CAP sweet strawberry 
CAP Graham Cracker
CAP Vanilla Custard V1
TFA Berry Crunch

I'm gonna need a lot of strawberry, say 100ml. The others not so much.


----------

